# overheating issue



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi guys, i have an issue with my pioneer elite vsx-43. i have hooked up with my polk audio rm6750 speakers and a def tec prosub600, i was playing some music the other night and my receiver displayed says overheating and the unit turns off. Do i have a bad receiver or is it time to change my speakers. I had a onkyo htr-520 receiver and never had a problem overheating or any other issues. I checked the wiring and everything seems correct. I"m confuse need some help guys thanks


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

How loud how long?
Is your AVR in a tight space?


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. It was playing about a hour then it starts to clip and shuts off. It has about 5 inches on the top and 12 inches on the sides of space.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Could be the amp. 
How loud were you playing?
Have you checked to see if one of your speakers is blown?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Those polks are not very hard to drive given the size were you pushing them really hard volume wise?


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

I had the volume at 50, how do i check the speakers if its blown?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Also make sure you check your wires to make sure none of the strands are arcing over to the other side. It is possible you are just overdriving the amp. Does it happen at lower volumes or just when you reach a certain point?


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> Also make sure you check your wires to make sure none of the strands are arcing over to the other side. It is possible you are just overdriving the amp. Does it happen at lower volumes or just when you reach a certain point?


I checked the wires and it seems fine no strands touching each other. It only happens when i reach a certain point, only when i play music, no problem with movies.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

tcarcio said:


> Also make sure you check your wires to make sure none of the strands are arcing over to the other side. It is possible you are just overdriving the amp. Does it happen at lower volumes or just when you reach a certain point?


Or only a certain frequency?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Could be a blown driver that's closing the circuit. If the voice coil is damaged that could cause it.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

rab-byte said:


> Or only a certain frequency?


Exactly, You can push in on the driver and see if it makes a scratching sound. If it does then you have a bad driver.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

tcarcio said:


> Exactly, You can push in on the driver and see if it makes a scratching sound. If it does then you have a bad driver.


Do you mean to go to each speaker and push in on the driver? I was thinking also to move my receiver on top of the rack for better ventilation.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

There's is thin plastic surrounding your voice coil. If your speaker overheated or was over driven it could have torn a hole in the plastic. Then you have a point in the driver where it can physically touch the +\- with no resistance. That causes a short and your AVR then shuts off.

Another way to test is to disconnect both speakers and see if the amp shuts off. 

Then connect one and test. 

Then connect connect just the other and test. 

You'll have tested the amp alone and the speakers individually that way. 

Let us know the results. 

Good luck!


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> There's is thin plastic surrounding your voice coil. If your speaker overheated or was over driven it could have torn a hole in the plastic. Then you have a point in the driver where it can physically touch the +\- with no resistance. That causes a short and your AVR then shuts off.
> 
> Another way to test is to disconnect both speakers and see if the amp shuts off.
> 
> ...


Will do thanks, it give me something to do tonight will wifey is out with the girls LOL


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Unless trying to launch these speakers into the next parallel universe, there's no reason to believe the amplifier isn't able to handle these speakers.

With that in mind, does the AVR have a cooling fan? And if not, my bet, the amplifier section has gone stupid on you.

Have you given Pioneer customer service a call?


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Unless trying to launch these speakers into the next parallel universe, there's no reason to believe the amplifier isn't able to handle these speakers.
> 
> With that in mind, does the AVR have a cooling fan? And if not, my bet, the amplifier section has gone stupid on you.
> 
> Have you given Pioneer customer service a call?


LOL, it does not have a cooling fan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

mvigo said:


> Do you mean to go to each speaker and push in on the driver? I was thinking also to move my receiver on top of the rack for better ventilation.


Yes, all except the tweeters of course, you can just cover the tweeter with your hand and then take it away and will notice the difference easily.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

BeeMan458 said:


> Unless trying to launch these speakers into the next parallel universe, there's no reason to believe the amplifier isn't able to handle these speakers.
> 
> With that in mind, does the AVR have a cooling fan? And if not, my bet, the amplifier section has gone stupid on you.
> 
> Have you given Pioneer customer service a call?


I figured out the problem, i was trying to launch the speakers into the next parallel universe LOL, i had the setting on all channel ext. stereo.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I hate to tell you this but you may still have a problem. If eliminating the rear/center speakers solved the issue it still may be that one of those speakers is blown. 

Ext. Stereo is just playing all the speakers in stereo.


----------



## mvigo (Mar 27, 2013)

rab-byte said:


> I hate to tell you this but you may still have a problem. If eliminating the rear/center speakers solved the issue it still may be that one of those speakers is blown.
> 
> Ext. Stereo is just playing all the speakers in stereo.


I did do the speaker test by pushing in the woofer to hear any scratching noise and also i tap on the woofer


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

mvigo said:


> I figured out the problem, i was trying to launch the speakers into the next parallel universe LOL,...


...:bigsmile:....:T


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Have you run the calibration?
If yes I would expect the volume display to negative numbers with music at -20 being quite loud.
If you have not calibrated the system I would highly recommend doing so.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I just replaced an Elite vsx-43 with an SC-71. On the 43 I only had one thermal shutdown and it was with 4 speakers. I'd suspect the speakers.


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

mvigo said:


> LOL, it does not have a cooling fan



Well ya can always add some cooling fans  

I have internal cool fans but it blows towards the bottom.
However I added a nice USB one for the top of the chassis. Mine gets much warmer when playing at reference levels for long period of time. This remedy the heat concern, but I did this cause I know on my particular model Onkyo they are prone to burning out the hdmi switch-board. Overall better safe than sorry.


FYI -- my room stays at about a consistent 68 degrees.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

:yikes:...

Due to it color, at first it looked like you were kidding by using a heater.

...


----------

